# iPhone 5 - Probleme mit Simlock



## Professor Theorie (30. September 2012)

ja, meine Mutter besitzt seit kurzem ein iPhone 5 (T-Mobile), welches sie eigentlich gar nicht benötigt. 

Daher ist die Absprache, dass ich das Teil bekomme, solbald es die Möglichkeit gibt, den Simlock zu umgehen.

Die Idee ist jetzt, dass meien Mutter die Micro-Sim per Adapter zurück ins 3G steckt und ich mit einer Xtra-Card von T-Mobile den Simlock umgehen kann und somit in Zukunft das 5 benutze.

Wäre das soweit möglich, oder muss eine andere lösung her?


----------



## Computerjul (30. September 2012)

Ja, ich mein das wäre möglich. Da der Simlock von der Telekom ist und du eine Telekom Xtra Card nutzen möchtest dürfte das teoretisch funktionieren. Aber, probier es aus  Passieren kann ja nichts
Andere Lösung wäre 2 Jahre warten, Simlock entfernen aber wenn du sowieso ne Telekom Xtra Card hast ist doch alles gut.

Lg.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

Ist das eine Wertkarte ohne Datenguthaben oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## norse (30. September 2012)

geht! hauptsache telekom karte und kein tochterunternehm. Ob Prepaid oder vertrag ist egal.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

Ein Smartphone ohne Datentarif ist schon eine ziehmliche kastration.
Ich wär mir auch nicht so sicher ob trotz deaktiviertem Datenverkehr nicht doch mal was vom Guthaben abgebucht wird.


----------



## norse (30. September 2012)

wenn du es im iPohne deaktivierst, wird da 100% nicht abgebucht, keine sorge!


----------

